# 2006



## Rich Decker (Oct 7, 2006)

I have my pit fired up for probably the last time this year. Later I have a small catering job for a buddies daughter. From the beginning of May through Labor Day I cooked every weekend except three. I cooked 10 BBQ contest, came in the top 10 at 7 contests, and drove over 7000 miles. I think I've cooker over 350 slabs of ribs and 200 pork butts and I'm tired.

We survived the rains of Salisbury, New Hampshire and Harpoon, the heat of Wildwood and the Jack Daniel's at most other contests and I'd do it again in a minute.

I try to visit and circulate at every contest I cook, I love hanging out with the other cooks. Oinktoberfest was one of the best contests for meeting new cook's. The people from Western New York are the nicest most hospital people I have run across ( they are hard to understand, at Niagara Falls I couldn't understand a word anyone was saying). Next season I'm probably going to scale down, I don't think I'm cooking Salisbury or the New Jersey contests. I'd like to add Grill Kings and maybe the Diamond State contest. 

Those of you who aren't into the comp scene should try to go to a contest, there a lot of fun and great family activities.


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats rich you had a great year. 
I did my first contest this year. And had a blast. Next year I hope to do about 3. Anybody know of a good noob cookoff in the June-July time frame. 
Over this year I plan to work on my boxes alot, timeing and tweaking a few recipies. 

Chris


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

Yep, this is the sad part of the year for us too  .  We had hoped to do Hog Happnin in Nov but will not be making it.  The last thing we have to look forward to is visiting the Jack.   I hope to add a few more contests next year as well.  New Holland and Bel Air would be nice but Oink is on the list for a visit.

Rich, don't let the cold wather keep you from posting.  This is the only way I can survive the winter months.  Keep in touch.


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 7, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I am going to have to check it out. Are you planing to do it again this year.

Chris


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2006)

We still have one more in two weeks. Ohio Smoked Meat Cook-Off.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> We still have one more in two weeks. Ohio Smoked Meat Cook-Off.


Where is it? Got a link? I need a road trip.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 8, 2006)

Nelsonville Ohio.  Nice contest...weather permitting.  Lots o room.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Nelsonville Ohio.  Nice contest...weather permitting.  Lots o room.


How far from the Puff crib might that be? 8)


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Light Years.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About 3 1/2 hours from Toledo.  C'mon down puss, uh, I mean puff.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job Rich.  You should be very proud of those accomplishments.  

If you ever want to do a southern swing, feel free to call on us for food support or gear.  We would be happy to help any way we can.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

